# show off your giant stp



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

show off your giant stp


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'll play...


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

ill have mine up when i get home from school


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

25/11 gearing


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

Still bone stock 07 SS.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I no longer have it anymore, but here it is.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

question for those of you who had/have the stock SS kit:

how does that tensioner mount? it almost looks to me like it's mounted as a derailleur hanger??? in that slot and with the bolt... ? I could easily be wrong, as I'm only looking at pictures... but it looks interesting. 
Is it spring loaded or is it fixed/bolted in one place?


STILL seems so odd to me that Giant has yet to get it together and slap horizontal dropouts on that frame... I mean c'mon, they have done it to their XTC cross-country frame, like a few years ago already?! how much does it take to convert the STP?? Giant is one of, if not THE, most powerful company in the industry... horiz. drops on the STP would easily put it at the top of it's class in North America IMO.... sorry for the rant, but I've been burning over that question for quite some time...

nice rides though guys. Sitting Duck, how's that Nashbar hub still holding up for you? Ever try an ODSY 1pc driver in that badboy yet?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I used to have one back in the day. I paid $150.00 for the bike complete *used...heavily used* fork was destroyed, so I replaced it with the spare EXR Comp shown in the pic.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

those are sweet ill try to put mine up can figure out how


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

34/18

RF Evolve DH bar and stem

DJ3

painted black one rainny afternoon...fun bike


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

that is awesome what year is it or did u get it painted and what size a focks are those


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

srry did not read your post


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

It's an 04 i think? Frameset

I masked off the STP (it was black outline text)
few coats of matte black. hols up really well actually, and easy to touch up.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

nice, hey i have kodak easy share and i can't get my bike pic on because my file size and
picture size anyone know how to make smaller and smaller file size


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

*My brand new STP*

Beautiful bikes, everyone! I'll add mine to the mix. Just got it built up today.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

that is sexy big time very nice build


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Prime8 said:


> 34/18
> 
> RF Evolve DH bar and stem
> 
> ...


looks a hell of a lot like the STP3


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll play when my bike gets back from the LBS hopefully with fixed cranks  Has anyone else had that problem with their hussefelts coming lose on their STP? if so how'd they fix it?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Fixed it with FSA Nasty Boys. The stock cranks are crap. The spindles twist like limp noodles.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

ironzep said:


> I'll play when my bike gets back from the LBS hopefully with fixed cranks  Has anyone else had that problem with their hussefelts coming lose on their STP? if so how'd they fix it?


So far, knock on wood, mine have done well and have not loosened or had any other issues and I'm a hack.
Maybe they "improved" them for 07??? No idea, but if they break I'll replace them with Saints or something.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

this is a great freeware tool for resizing JPEG pics so that they can be posted up on mtbr


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

i have an 07 stp and that very thing is happening to me as well


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh wait I thought this was for Giant Stuffed Turquoise Pandas. My bad.


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, so i got my STP back from the lbs today, (actually my dad picked it up) i asked my dad what they did to fix my cranks, he said they tightened them..... i could have done that at home my self but they did do my free 2nd service, so its all good. :thumbsup: 

Just going to have to find out if they really did fix the cranks or not on my next ride.


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

Heres my STP, only mods are the Primo super tenderizer pedels, oh and the saddle which i stole from my old giant boulder. That saddle cant be beat!


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

nice so hopefully the ccranks hold up


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Here's mine. My cranks don't come loose either... But mine came stock w/ Holzfellers.


----------



## farmerjoe (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## farmerjoe (Feb 1, 2007)

one more


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

farmerjoe said:


>


I dig the stripped pike, looks raw. what cranks arms are those, just straight profiles, or what?
and the old 4pot XT's w/ the SS braided line, very nice! wish I never sold mine! some of the better brakes I've had...


----------



## farmerjoe (Feb 1, 2007)

Those are the profile DH cranks


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

farmerjoe said:


> Those are the profile DH cranks


thought they looked like profiles, but can't be sure these days with all of the spin offs...

so, since they are the "DH", they came with a longer 6" spindle?? I'm currently looking for another ti 6", but they are fairly rare with all the bmx'ers only needing 5.5 and 5.75...

anyway, welcome to the forums here... :thumbsup:


----------



## turrick (Aug 21, 2006)

lets see if I can get this right. Sea







tter 2006, Dual slalom.


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's mine.
Broke my ankle on it three weeks ago and I'm still waiting for it to heal up so I can go riding again, hopefully ill be back to normal in a month or two :thumbsup:



















Been meaning to single speed it but haven't bought the kit yet. I dunno though I might leave it with gears because I'm going to buy a bmx once my ankles fixed.


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is My STP. These are awesome bikes and everytime I go to the BMX track it is hard to be able to ride my own bike. It seems that everyone wants to ride it. JIM


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

those are very very awesome/ ctrailfreak your bike looks awesome with those white rims


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

shakenbakebaby said:


> those are very very awesome/ ctrailfreak your bike looks awesome with those white rims


Thanks! I'm diggin it so far! I just got the wheelset yesterday and put em on!


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

sweet looks like you also took off your front brake just not the caliper yet?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

And the lever. But it's all off now. Just took the picks before I was all done with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

couldnt wait to get the beauty on the thread

srry this my bro's im on his computer this is from shakenbakebaby


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

CountryBoy said:


> couldnt wait to get the beauty on the thread


I just couldn't decide if I wanted to run brake, or brakeless. I'm so used to having a front brake I almost just left it on. I'm starting to do alot more Urban/Park type stuff and decided to give it a try, without it.
I'm also doing some 4X on it, but at a BMX track, And I don't need a front brake for that stuff either.The first scratch is going to be a [email protected]#h! But after that, "I'll get over it."


----------



## turrick (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll try this again. Sea otter 2006


----------



## turrick (Aug 21, 2006)

Damn, can I get this picture bigger?


----------



## turrick (Aug 21, 2006)

Holy moly, That pic is HUGE. I'll try something diferent next time. That was after the first run, the mud was a lot worse later in the race.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

turrick said:


> Holy moly, That pic is HUGE. I'll try something diferent next time. That was after the first run, the mud was a lot worse later in the race.


Upload at 800x600 for 15" screen. Perfect size for forums.Just delete that pick in the thread and replace it with the new one.:thumbsup:


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

*I was going to wait to post mine.. but I'll post it anywho..*

So here is my latest build up (and my first street/DJ/trials bike) - It's an Aussie STP2 that I just used for the frame and few other bits - It is not finished yet as the forks are just temporary and are getting replaced by some Reba's. May also replace the brakes with some Magura Martas and possibly replace the rear hub in the future. If it's not obvious, I'm setting it up as a trials orientated bike and I'm light enough to get away with XC parts (And I just don't ride aggressive enough to justify beefy parts).

And yes - I need to install 2 more chainring bolts for the 'bashring'.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking good Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

how do i get pictures on this thread


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

shakenbakebaby said:


> how do i get pictures on this thread


Use Image shack. Upload the photo and then cut the link out it gives you once uploaded, and paste it into the thread you posted.

Set up an account before you use it, so you have all your photo's saved under your account. Otherwise who knows where they all go. All your photo's should save in your "My Images" Button at the top right side of the screen on Image Shack.

Use the Imbeded code for forums. "


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

alright ill try it thx


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Why not just use the gallery provided for you right here on MTBR?


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

ok i made my account but how do i get to the link


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

ImageShack® Logo

SignUp | Login
ImageShack® | Tools | Common Questions | Terms of Service | Dev Center | [My Images][ | My Preferences | Blog

New to ImageShack? Start an Image Slideshow or upload an image:

upload: file url *upload from your Pc here!*

Add tags.

tags:

Add tags separated by commas.
resize image? *800x600* 
remove size/resolution bar from thumbnail?
Please select only one of the supported file types:

allowed: jpg jpeg png gif bmp tif tiff swf < 1.5 megabytes.
*Click the host it button here, and it will start to upload the image you selected above.*
*Once you have uploaded your picture, go to my images button. Click it and you will see your picture. right click on the picture and click "share".*
Under enbeddable code cut the link out for forums and paste it into the forums message box with your post.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

ok im therre but how do it get it here


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

shakenbakebaby said:


> ok im therre but how do it get it here


send me the pick and I'll post it for you. I'll pm you my address.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

*hers mine*


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Sweet bike man! That's how mine started out. Glad you got the picture thing figured out now!


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

hey thx alot for your help/ yes i want to get juicey back brake take the front off and get new bars my friend also gave me a tioga stem


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

No problem. The stock bars suck big time! They should be your first upgrade.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

yea giant web site said it was easton but ??? no


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

At least mine came with Truvativ Holzfeller cranks. I'll take that upgrade over the EA30 bars any day since I already had my Deity's anyway.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

yea my cranks kept coming loose but i just kept tightning them and now they havent came loose again/ hey where did you buy your diety bars


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

From the man at Deity himself! His name is Eric. Just tell him Chris from Kansas City told you to call him. He's one of the nicest guys around and truely stands behind his stuff! He'll know who I am!

Here's his email Davies, Eric

[email protected]
He can send you a order form or you can go to his site at www.deitycomponents.com


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

alright thanks


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

ctrailfreak does your can creek headset/aheadset wiggle a little but is fully tightened 
mine does and do you hav any recomendations for a better one? thx


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Never had a problem with it. Are you getting play when you apply the front brake and shift the bike forward and backward? If so... it might be the cheap avid bb5 pads moving around! Mine did have that. It was not a loose headset though! If you apply the rear brake and the wiggle goes away, check the brake pads, because it's not the headset


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Also check and see if you can see any actual play in the headset cup up top.If you can't see it move around when you feel the play, I'm sure it's the same thing as mine. Just cheap brakes! Just pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

yea it has a tiny bit of play but yea i think like you said it is the brakes going back and forth i am going to take it off any way soon so no biggy thx


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

there was a whole thread about truvativ cranks coming loose apparently its
the old isis drive systym


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

very sweet


----------

